# Lowrance mark 5x/oder pro oder dsi oder??



## wissi77 (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich würde mir gerne ein neues echolot kaufen und wollte jetzt mal nach den erfahrungswerten fragen, wer schon mit welchem gerät gefischt hat und welche erfahrung er damit gemacht hat.

für niedrige tiefen bis max. 10 meter

Danke für eure hilfe.


----------

